# Found my costumre finally :D What are you all dressing up as this year?



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice!
My husband and cousin will be dressing up as Dumb and Dumber so I got together with my cousins wife and we're going as Wayne and Garth from Wayne's world


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I almost bought that ghost costume, sookie. I have been wanting it, terribly, since last year. Target has the sheer, full tulle hooded capes which would be perfect for that costume...something else I almost bought, lol. 
My family decided we should have a theme for the party this year, and it's a coven of witches...so, I must be some type of a witch. I'm doing a, sort of, 50's style party witch, I guess you could say. I'm putting it all together, myself. Black tea length party dress that has a dark neon pink tulle underskirt and pink ribbon waist tie, my huge feathered witch hat, black and pink striped gloves and tights, spool heel shoes/pumps that match the era/style, black capelet with tulle overlay, my homemade broom and other added black and pink accessories (feathers/ribbons). I normally don't do frilly, fun, girly type costumes, but I decided to be different this year, lol.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that costume too, I have the cape like witchykitty describes from Joanns, everything is 70% off there and also a 20% off sale items on top of it. It looks very similar to the martha stewart one.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks kitty vibe and witchykitty! I will check out those two stores. I did see a long tulle veil cloak on amazon for $30 I may get. I am running out of time and need to get these ordered, how is it Oct 15 already?!

PMTT I love the idea of the Wayne and Garth costume!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

this is what it looks like 
http://www.costumesupercenter.com/w...0442!&ef_id=VC4sywAAARSthS2M:20141016033205:s

If you have a local Joanns, check their costume area, I got mine for $16 today.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm going as Hamburglar, husband is going as Ruffio from Hook


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Using the jawless walker mask and walker chest piece from the licensed Walking Dead line. This is me in my zombie get-up for this year's haunt. I'll come bursting out of a metal locker once people enter the first room of the haunt. Should get a reaction.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I am going to be a Steampunk Alien. I went thrift store shopping last month and bought some of my costume for me to adjust and create lol here is my mask and reference


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm going as a mad scientist. My husband found some lab coats in the trash at work. Add some safety goggles and I'm set. My biggest question is what to wear under it. I'm wanting a dress, hopefully something that will look good under black lights. I'm thinking about one of these

























They're all kind of pricey but I'd wear them the rest of the year too, so that makes it more practical. [emoji6]


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

SpookyBlackKat, I want to see pictures of those costumes. Sounds epic!


----------

